# New Sanef Tag for Spain and Portugal launched



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I got an email from Sanef advising of this.

Details here if anyone is interested...

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/

Graham :smile2:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I received the same email. Caixa bank charging me 20€ a year for the Spanish tag, Sanef 6€ so the bank will be getting their tag back.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I was just having a mooch around and came across this site...

https://about-spain.net/travel/no-tolls.htm

I'm sure all you seasoned travellers to Spain will have this covered but January will be our first trip to Spain.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice to have making toll paying painless, but there seems so many charges and then you have the variable exchange rate I don't think it's worth it.

Richard


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

RichardD said:


> Nice to have making toll paying painless, but there seems so many charges and then you have the variable exchange rate I don't think it's worth it.
> 
> Richard


I guess the more you use it the cheaper it becomes. The fixed costs get spread over the multi-uses. Also if you do a great deal of travelling in these countries then its takes away the PITA factor of toll booths.

We have one for France as we travel there a great deal although we do try and avoid toll roads if we can. We wouldn't get one for Spain currently as we haven't been there yet and hopefully the areas that we want to go to in the near future are toll free.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have the French/Spanish Bip-N-Go tag for 18 months now. Works well. But didn't realise it might cover Portugal as well. I expect it might mean another 'tag' and another €5 to send it.
I always worry about rocking the boat and changing to a new system in case the old system gets messed up and I end up with nothing. Happens all the time with French phone systems.
I'm sweating at the moment as I have cancelled a sfr mobile and in the small print says it could cancel my landline and broadband. But I can't get to anyone to check.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sanef have emailed me and are now offering a discount card on fuel in Spain and Portugal with every Tag purchased if anyone is interested...

https://www.saneftolling.co.uk/?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI2KHyuNu01wIVCzobCh0K-gnQEAAYASAAEgLgqvD_BwE

Graham:smile2:


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Graham.
I've been following this thread and thought about a toll tag but.
Do you have to give the suppliers your vehicle details/dimensions. The reason I ask is, like you we have a six wheeler and 3.1m high.
We travel regularly through France and Spain via tolls. We always trigger class 4 rate at the unmanned tolls. We then challenge it and it usually dropped to class 2 and that's what we pay. Manned booths usually always charge class 2. However, the Millau viaduct is a different story, which is why I'm not sure about a tag.
Usually when we cross the bridge, which has been close to 10 times. The rate comes up as class 4, we challenge via the intercom and it is dropped to class 2. On one occasion the operator would not reduce the class. After much discussion over the intercom, she marched across to us and after counting the wheels said. Six wheels you pay class 4. That was it, end of discussion. We had to pay what was a lot more than class 2. We have used the bridge since with no problems.
Which leads me back to my thoughts of not knowing what rate is charged when using a tag. The first time you would know is when you get the bill.
I'm almost certain the class 4 is triggered by height sensors. (The lady on the Millau was just a jobs worth, I think.)
It would be interesting to read other tag users comments. 

Frank


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

We originally got ours to use in a car when touring France however we now use it in our MH.

Officially you have to be under 3500kg and under 3m tall. That is the rule - no discussion. I am not aware of any restrictions based on number of wheels. The tag will only be charged as Class 2 as it is only issued for use as Class 2.

However we have used the tag with both our MHs which - depending on which literature you read - have been between 2.99 and 3.1m tall. Personally I think they have both been over the 3m by at least 4-5cm (Bessacarr e795 and an Autotrail Comanche). The Comanche is a 6 wheel TAG axle also.

In terms of success rate I would say that we achieve a 'first time' barrier lift rate of around 75%. In every case where the barrier did not lift, after a press on the button and a pidgin French 'Allo Allo' style conversation, we were charged class 2.

We seem to have a higher success rate on 'first lift' when we use the 30km (or is it 20km?) lane (where you have to drive below 30km - or 20km - for it to work)...but that does take some nuts in case it doesn't go up :smile2:

In every case our bill has always shown Class 2 - both for automatic lifts and where we had to ask for class 2.

I ddon't fix the Tag to the screen as I have found that I get better success holding it down in the base of the windscreen and moving it if the barrier does not go up first time.

Now stand by for a tirade of postings whereby some folk will say that its is fraud and you are breaking the law and little children and fluffy rabbits will die as a result of doing this!! To my mind I say "meh"!>

Graham :grin2:


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,


I've had the France tag for about 12 months now and find it excellent. SANEF have a UK office in Harrogate.


I've just got the Spain/ Portugal tag. If you book Eurotunnel you can get various offers for the Tags.


I do try to avoid toll roads especially if there is a good National road but sometimes Peages can't be avoided. 


The downside is that your motorhome must be 3.0 metres height max and 3.5 tonne max.


Regards,
Al.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

FranknJan said:


> Do you have to give the suppliers your vehicle details/dimensions.
> 
> Frank


No. The tag is issued against a person not a vehicle i.e you can move it from vehicle to vehicle if you want.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info.
So from what Ray says. I would almost always get charged class 4, as my motorhome is over the class 2 height. 

Think I'll carry on with manual payment and know exactly what the charge is.
Frank


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

FranknJan said:


> Thanks for the info.
> So from what Ray says. I would almost always get charged class 4, *as my motorhome is over the class 2 height.*
> 
> Think I'll carry on with manual payment and know exactly what the charge is.
> Frank


So is mine but as I explained I get charged Class 2 using the Tag.

If you currently go to the booth and get charged Class 3 or 4 and then suggest to them that you are Class 2 when they try and charge you Class 3 or 4 then you might as well get a Tag...at least that way you will have less conversations!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The VIA-T tag has this in its Ts'n'C's:

Spain and Portugal - VIA-T tag

Providing your motorhome has no more than 2 axles you can use the VIA-T lane


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I've almost lost the will to live reading their Ts'n'Cs :-(

Are there any motorways in Spain/Portugal that would *not *be covered by this tag?

I notice Raynipper says he's a tag that works in France and Spain - is that available only if you live over there Ray?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I've almost lost the will to live reading their Ts'n'Cs :-(
> Are there any motorways in Spain/Portugal that would *not *be covered by this tag?
> I notice Raynipper says he's a tag that works in France and Spain - is that available only if you live over there Ray?


Hi Jean. I think you can get one outside France as their website has details in English. Not sure about payment though. Maybe a Credit Card might be OK.
https://www.bipandgo.com/en/
I have the Pay as you Go plan.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mmm, the bipandgo seems to be cheaper than the Sanef - 1.70euro a month instead of 5, tho sanef is capped at 10eu whereas the bipandgo isn't capped that I could see.

Sanef has 6eu annual charge, bip... 0
Both 10eu activation fee
Sanef 20eu refundable for holding the tag; bip 0
Sanef VAT is added, bip...not sure.
Delivery: Sanef 5eu, bip 10 to UK

If the Bipandgo had covered Portugal too I'd have traded back my Sanef and gone with the Blip. But I guess it won't be long in coming?

I also noticed that if you go to the Dedicated UK site on the bipandgo it takes you direct to the Sanef site ??


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Bop & Go is Sanef, at least mine is. I've a French issued Sanef account many years old. Some time ago invoices changed to Bip & Go


Malcolm


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I've done some research into the 'Bip and Go' and the Sanef Tag. Basically if you are in the UK you cannot get a Bip and Go Tag. Their email to me states...

"We are sorry we are unable to follow up your subscription on the LIBERT badge.
Your country's code post is not available to our conditions.
You can subscribe on the website https://www,saneftolling,co.uk/subscription"

I had contacted Sanef first regarding their version of the Spain and Portugal tag and their response was...

"If you require service for Spain and Portugal then it would be a separate tag on your account, you can order the VIA-T tag
from your online account

The cost of the toll tag is as follows:

€10 setup fee
€6 annual fee
€5 monthly service fee for each calendar month that you use the tag in but only up to a maximum of €10 in any 12 month period from signing up.
€20 security deposit (refundable if you return the tag to us)

All fees quoted exclude local tax with the exception of the €20 deposit.

To qualify for a Bip&Go tag you need to be a resident of France with a French bank account."

So if you are in the UK then you have to get it from Sanef at a greater expense than if you are on the Continent.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Had no problems with new Sanef tags in Spain they are well geared up to it and the barriers come up as you enter whereas France they only go up earlier if you enter the 30 lanes then not always as fast as the Spanish equivilant, and the ordinary lanes can be a pain in some areas. At Lecaute Plage turn off I had to shunt up and down to get it work! Have not tried the Portugal one yet maybe next time.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Did you get a separate one for Portugal Steve? My Spain/Portugal are integrated into a single Sanef tag.


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi sorry for delay but have been travelling back so not on wifi for a little while. The tag apparently works for both countries, so will give it a go later in the year. Back to the snow Bliss! Cheers


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

SteveRallye1 said:


> Back to the snow Bliss! Cheers


Did you mean Back to the snow BLIZZARDS Steve?!

I was out this morning, wrapped up really warmly, and the only part I'd a problem with was my cheeks - think it might be time to resurrect the balaclava. Tho living in NI that might send the wrong signals! ;-)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Go for it Jean. Go pay something into a bank wearing a balaclava. 
I did years ago and the clerk said "Oh Mr. Nipper stop it".

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)




----------

